# One year old male bit husband



## ScoutsMomma (Feb 9, 2020)

our V just turned one last week. He is the sweetest pup and our family loves him. We have three boys and he has never growled at them or showed signs of aggression to them or anyone else. He loves his crate and was sleeping in it last night when my husband went to get him out for potty. He opened the bedroom door that leads to the backyard. It’s cold and rainy and Scout didn’t want to go out. My husband is very fun loving with him and Scout prefers him, plays with him all the time..they are buds. That being said, he does not like it when Scout refuses to obey which happens mostly when it’s time to go outside or time to come in.
my husband told him to go and Scout didn’t budge. With a stern tone, he said it again and then reached in to nudge him out. Scout growled. This made my husband mad and he aggressively reached in to grab scout and was bit.
I’m so upset about all of this. Once my husband calmed down, we talked about how that type of dominance doesn’t work. He knows that but in the moment was pissed that S growled at him. If we don’t put Scout in this position again, do you think we are safe or do you think he has this tendeancy now? The boys constantly lay with him and play with him in his crate, which he loves. I’m hoping that was an isolated event but really worried S could resort to that in the future if upset or feels threatened by us..even if not provoked.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would do tons of positive reinforce training with him. Where he has fun learning the commands, but also learns they have to be followed.
Some dogs will just bend to a person's will, even if they are not comfortable with what is happening to them.
Other dogs give a warning, which is what Scout did. Grabbing the collar of a growling dog, is what gets a lot of people bit. You didn't mention the level of the bite.
The dogs I worry most about, are the ones that bite without the growl. Although most will give some type of body language, that let's us know they are stressed. 

I fully understand. Your sweet beloved dog growls at you. It catches you off guard, and is a knee jerk reaction, to do a quick correction. I've knocked a dog off the sofa before, for a growl. There was no thought process to it, and it could have escalated very quickly.

You didn't mention your kids ages, but crates are meant to be a dogs safe area to relax. I would not let kids play in a dog's crate with them. I don't recommend it, even for dogs that have not had a growl, or bite incident. A dog may like it, up until the time they don't. Plus it puts your kids face right of the dogs level.
No one can tell you, if your dog will ever bite one of your kids. That goes for all dogs, not just yours.


----------



## ScoutsMomma (Feb 9, 2020)

Great feedback. Thank you! Our boys are between 7-12 and I have read before that they shouldn’t be in his crate. When we open Scout’s door, he always flops on his back and wags his tail for a full minute of tummy rubs. He does love that but I agree about not letting my 7 yr old in there anymore. 
my husband spent some time with him this morning before work and Scout licked the bite wounds. He has been sweet and tender all morning so I think we are somewhat past it. My husband is planning to do some one on one positive training with him this weekend.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

reaching into Scout's "den" in an aggresive manner,,that's a definite no,,kinda like somebody trying to drag you out of bed mid sleep..


----------

